# 67 gto fender to cowl seal



## rosedude60 (Dec 26, 2015)

I’ve been working on a 67 gto for a few years and I ‘m getting close to completion. I installed the doors, front fenders, and hood. Got all the body gaps looking good and was happy to have that part accomplished. The problem came up when I was looking through the AMES catalog for something else and saw that they sell rubber fender to cowl seals for the 67. As far as I can remember, I don’t think there were any seals when I took it apart. What is their function? I can’t find any information on exactly where they fit. I want to make sure I really need them there before I disassemble it. Any information or pics would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Is this the seal you are talking about?


----------



## rosedude60 (Dec 26, 2015)

I’m pretty sure that’s it. If it glues in with weather strip adhesive, I guess it can be replaced without having to take the fender off. Thank you for the info.


----------

